# Window Switch?



## 1994MAXGXE (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a '94 Maxima GXE and a while back my regulator had gone out on the passenger rear side. I managed to find a way to keep the glass up but after time it had fallen down and I have been too lazy to worry about it. Just recently I started having problems with the switch not working sometimes on my drivers side door (for any of the windows). And then sometimes it did work. Now, it has rained a couple times and that back switch has gotten wet. Needless to say, the windows don't roll up or down with the door switch but do with the keypad on the outside. Unfortunately, I can't roll them up. I know that if one switch out of the four on each door is not working or connected none of them will work. Like a chain or something. I just replaced the rear switch (the one that got wet) and they still do not work. Could it be my drivers side switch? 

P.S. For anyone who is having problems with the fuel injectors I feel ya'!


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

It sounds like your master switch on the driver door is toast...Check ebay or your local salvage yards for a replacment...


----------



## 1994MAXGXE (Sep 8, 2006)

That's what I've feared. Just the other day I went to start my maxima and the passenger front window starting rolling up by itself then the switch was working again for all the windows. Everytime I rolled down the passenger window it would roll back up by itself though. Now, once again, the switch isn't working. 

Do you know of a place where I can get and inexpensive one? There are no junk yards anywhere around that has the master switch. They have already been taken.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

1994MAXGXE said:


> Do you know of a place where I can get and inexpensive one? There are no junk yards anywhere around that has the master switch. They have already been taken.


Take your choice..

eBay Motors: 89-94 NISSAN MAXIMA MASTER POWER WINDOW SWITCH LH OEM (item 160025230422 end time Sep-16-06 16:15:00 PDT)

eBay Motors: 1989-94 NISSAN MAXIMA MASTER WINDOW SWITCH POWER LOCKS (item 250028082642 end time Sep-17-06 22:57:05 PDT)

eBay Motors: 89-94 Nissan Maxima master window switch car parts jdm (item 330027804741 end time Oct-11-06 19:33:48 PDT)

eBay Motors: Nissan Maxima 89-94 90 91 92 93 94 MASTER WINDOW SWITCH (item 230021434168 end time Sep-20-06 23:58:34 PDT)


----------



## 1994MAXGXE (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks, my only worry now is buying another used one and it going out within another 20,000. But, oh well. 196,000 and running strong. Except for the injectors every now and then.


----------

